# Ultima Fermata: dal 23 marzo su Canale 5



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Parte un nuovo format su Canale 5, targato *Fascino *(casa di produzione di *Maria De Filippi*). Il titolo è *"Ultima Fermata" *e si tratta di un docureality che avrà come partecipanti delle *coppie in crisi che dovranno decidere*, alla fine,* se continuare la loro storia d'amore o separarsi*. Dalle ultime indiscrezioni riportate in esclusiva da Davide Maggio, il programma avrà una conduttrice di cui è ancora ignoto il nome e che avrà il compito di narrare gli eventi che accadono durante la puntata.

Appuntamento da *mercoledì 23 marzo*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte un nuovo format su Canale 5, targato *Fascino *(casa di produzione di *Maria De Filippi*). Il titolo è *"Ultima Fermata" *e si tratta di un docureality che avrà come partecipanti delle *coppie in crisi che dovranno decidere*, alla fine,* se continuare la loro storia d'amore o separarsi*. Dalle ultime indiscrezioni riportate in esclusiva da Davide Maggio, il programma avrà una conduttrice di cui è ancora ignoto il nome e che avrà il compito di narrare gli eventi che accadono durante la puntata.
> 
> Appuntamento da *mercoledì 23 marzo*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.


Speriamo sia un bel programma, come Temptation Island.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Marzo 2022)

*Simona Ventura condurrà la trasmissione. Farà da narratrice e non avrà un contatto diretto con i concorrenti, in quanto il programma è già stato registrato molto prima che venisse decisa la conduzione.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

È in onda!


----------



## Viulento (23 Marzo 2022)

stranamore di castagna?


----------



## Giofa (23 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia che roba.. peggio di Forum


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

Mi sembra la brutta copia di Temptation Island, infatti si diceva che l'avrebbe sostituito salvo poi ripensarci e confermare l'isola delle tentazioni anche quest'estate.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

Povera Valeria  . Mi viene voglia di abbracciarla.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

Sto morendo dal ridere. Le frasi poetiche di Antonio  .


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

Sono in lacrime lo giuro. Valeria e Maurizio, con Antonio, grandiosi! Un altra grande trasmissione, dopo Temptation.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

*Grande flop di ascolti: poco più di due milioni e 12.4% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grande flop di ascolti: poco più di due milioni e 12.4% di share.*


Clamoroso, un flop targato Maria De Filippi. Mi sa che a questo punto il programma verrà sospeso, a Maria De Filippi non piace prenderle. Tra l'altro è stato battuto dalla replica di Assassinio sull'Orient Express su Rai 1.


----------



## Giofa (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso, un flop targato Maria De Filippi. Mi sa che a questo punto il programma verrà sospeso, a Maria De Filippi non piace prenderle. Tra l'altro è stato battuto dalla replica di Assassinio sull'Orient Express su Rai 1.


Bè onestamente un programma patetico e clamorosamente finto. Cioè lo è anche temptation ma qui recitano pure male


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Bè onestamente un programma patetico e clamorosamente finto. Cioè lo è anche temptation ma qui recitano pure male


La prima coppia, con l'amante tamarro che faceva il poeta ci poteva pure stare, ma la seconda coppia era veramente la copia farlocca di Temptation. 

La verità è che Maria vuole liberarsi di Temptation Island in estate, di cui non ha tutti i diritti (la sua casa Fascino li condivide con Banijay), per metterci questo nuovo programma di cui i diritti li ha tutti, ma le brutte copie non funzionano. Quest'estate si tornerà a sognare sull'isola delle tentazioni  .

Sui social c'è chi propone che potrebbero spostarlo alla domenica pomeriggio sto programma flop, probabilmente così faranno.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La prima coppia, con l'amante tamarro che faceva il poeta ci poteva pure stare, ma la seconda coppia era veramente la copia farlocca di Temptation.
> 
> La verità è che Maria vuole liberarsi di Temptation Island in estate, di cui non ha tutti i diritti (la sua casa Fascino li condivide con Banijay), per metterci questo nuovo programma di cui i diritti li ha tutti, ma le brutte copie non funzionano. Quest'estate si tornerà a sognare sull'isola delle tentazioni  .
> 
> Sui social c'è chi propone che potrebbero spostarlo alla domenica pomeriggio sto programma flop, probabilmente così faranno.



Non sono minimamente interessato a nessuno dei due programmi, ma noto soltanto che un'operazione del genere le è riuscita con Italia's got Talent/Tu Si Que Vales.


----------

